# Fichiers en double sur SD card et clé USB



## M00rings (3 Août 2016)

Bonjour,
Depuis plusieurs mois lorsque je transfère des fichiers .avi ou .mp3 sur un support externe SD ou USB, j'ai des fichiers qui polluent mon support.
Ils sont précédés de "_" pour les .mp3 sur la carte SD le lecteur de la voiture les lit tous.... en premier.
J'aimerais les supprimer. j'ai essayé ONYX (comme suggéré par Héliotrope) avec l'option "voir les fichiers caché" mais je ne les vois pas. je vois les 3 fichiers MAC mais pas les "_".
J'ai un MACBOOK Pro 13" sous El Capitan. notez que j'ai toujours eu ce problème avec les .avi.
Si quelqu'un à une idée, je suis preneur.
Merci


----------



## macomaniac (3 Août 2016)

Salut *M00rings
*
Est-ce que tu peux attacher à ton Mac ta clé USB et/ou ta carte SD (les 2 ensemble si tu veux) > puis aller à : _Applications_ > _Utilitaires_ et lancer le «Terminal» ?

Dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvre, saisis la commande :

```
diskutil list
```
 et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour activer la commande) --> en retour, tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés à ton Mac (en interne / externe) avec leurs partitions décrites en : format > nom > taille > device.

=> peux-tu faire un copier-coller ici de ce tableau (pas de photo) ? Ces informations pourront me permettre de te passer une ou deux commandes ciblées sur ces périphériques, pour en savoir plus sur d'éventuels fichiers commençant par un *_* ou pour les supprimer.


----------



## M00rings (11 Août 2016)

Voici le display du terminal :
macbook-pro-de-francoise-boyer:~ francoiseboyer$ diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *750.2 GB   disk0

  1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

  2:                  Apple_HFS DISKINTERNE             749.3 GB   disk0s2

  3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (external, physical):

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *2.0 GB     disk1

  1:                 DOS_FAT_32 MUSIQUE AUD             2.0 GB     disk1s1

Il faut noter qu'il est monté sur un transcend et non pas en direct, le slot du SD CARD n'a jamais fonctionné.
Merci pour l'aide.
Jacques


----------



## macomaniac (11 Août 2016)

Salut *Jacques*.

Ton périphérique connecté et l'icône du volume *MUSIQUE AUD* apparente sur le bureau > saisis dans le «Terminal» la commande informative (fais un copier-coller direct) :

```
sudo ls -al /Volumes/MUSIQUE\ AUD
```
 et ↩︎ --> une demande de password s'affiche (commande sudo) --> tape ton mot-de-passe admin à l'aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et derechef ↩︎ => en retour, tu vas voir s'afficher la liste des éléments présents à la racine du volume *MUSIQUE AUD*.

=> peux-tu faire un copier-coller de cette liste - histoire de voir ce qui est répertorié ?


----------



## r e m y (11 Août 2016)

Il existe des petits utilitaires pour nettoyer les disques FAT de ces fichiers additionnels que cree MacOS pour y stocker resources et metadonnees, et qui apparaissent une fois le disque lu sur Windows. 
BlueHarvest par exemple http://www.zeroonetwenty.com/blueharvest/

Il y a aussi moyen, via le Terminal, d'éviter que ces fichiers soient créés, mais je ne retrouve plus la commande exacte, et il me semble qu'il fallait le faire pour chaque clé USB ou disque


----------



## litobar71 (11 Août 2016)

*CleanMyDrive 2 **dont je ne me sers que pour ton 'problème'* peut être obtenu sur l'App Store.

Jette zi un œil et donne le retour.

À⁺


----------



## M00rings (11 Août 2016)

Oups je ne trouve pas le "backslash"....
ALT+  +...
J'ai un MBPR de 2010


----------



## litobar71 (11 Août 2016)

M00rings a dit:


> Oups je ne trouve pas le "backslash"....
> ALT+ +...
> J'ai un MBPR de 2010



Je comprends rien


----------



## r e m y (11 Août 2016)

M00rings a dit:


> Oups je ne trouve pas le "backslash"....
> ALT+  +...
> J'ai un MBPR de 2010



Fais un copié/collé de la commande donnée par Macomaniac dans son message!

Sinon l'antislash est obtenu avec alt-shift-/


----------



## litobar71 (11 Août 2016)

vu


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (11 Août 2016)

M00rings a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Depuis plusieurs mois lorsque je transfère des fichiers .avi ou .mp3 sur un support externe SD ou USB, j'ai des fichiers qui polluent mon support.
> Ils sont précédés de "_" pour les .mp3 sur la carte SD le lecteur de la voiture les lit tous.... en premier.
> J'aimerais les supprimer. j'ai essayé ONYX (comme suggéré par Héliotrope) avec l'option "voir les fichiers caché" mais je ne les vois pas. je vois les 3 fichiers MAC mais pas les "_".
> ...


Salut

Pas très simple.
Je peux te donner une commande à passer dans le terminal lors de chaque transfert :

*find /Volumes/"MUSIQUE AUD" -name "._*" -exec rm {} +
*
Attention de faire un copier/coller, cette commande pouvant faire des dégâts si mal employée.


@+


----------



## macomaniac (11 Août 2016)

Avant de supprimer > ce serait bien de savoir ce qu'il y a à supprimer - non ?


----------



## r e m y (11 Août 2016)

Ce sont des fichiers qui n'ont aucune utilité sur Windows et encore moins sur un lecteur audio...
Ce sont la partie "ressource" des fichiers  AppleDouble


----------



## litobar71 (11 Août 2016)

M00rings a dit:


> Oups je ne trouve pas le "backslash"....


Ah oui, le fameux reverse solidus


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (11 Août 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> Avant de supprimer > ce serait bien de savoir ce qu'il y a à supprimer - non ?


J'ai déjà eu le cas et c'est pour cela que je donne cette solution.

Ces fichiers ne servent à rien et mettent le souk sur les lecteurs audio.


----------



## macomaniac (11 Août 2016)

Je ne souhaitais que vérifier dans une liste l'existence de fichiers commençant par *._* à la racine du volume *MUSIQUE AUD*... L'information paraissant indisponible > alors disons que la commande :

```
dot_clean -v /Volumes/MUSIQUE\ AUD
```
 débarrasserait cet espace des fichiers de méta-données commençant par *._* en retournant par l'option verbose la liste complète des fichiers supprimés dans l'opération.

L'anti_slash se frappe par la combinaison de touches *⇧⌥:* ( *maj alt :* )​​


----------



## M00rings (11 Août 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> Salut *Jacques*.
> 
> Ton périphérique connecté et l'icône du volume *MUSIQUE AUD* apparente sur le bureau > saisis dans le «Terminal» la commande informative (fais un copier-coller direct) :
> 
> ...



J'ai renomé le SD en "MUSIQUE" pour faire plus  simple et j'ai la liste des fichiers, mais aucun n'est à double..
pas le fichier précédé de _ non plus.


----------



## litobar71 (11 Août 2016)

eRROR


----------



## r e m y (11 Août 2016)

Les fichiers ne sont pas en double sauf si on consulte depuis Windows, car il s'agit en fait des 2 parties d'un seul et même fichier au format AppleDouble.


----------



## litobar71 (11 Août 2016)

Un essai sur l'autoradio please.. ..


----------



## M00rings (11 Août 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> Je ne souhaitais que vérifier dans une liste l'existence de fichiers commençant par *._* à la racine du volume *MUSIQUE AUD*... L'information paraissant indisponible > alors disons que la commande :
> 
> ```
> dot_clean -v /Volumes/MUSIQUE\ AUD
> ...



J'ai fait la liste -ls avant et après la suppression des fichiers "_" pas de différences notoires : 8 blocks.
Je vais verifier sur la lecteur de la voiture si les fichiers ont bien disparus.
Merci de votre aide à tous , je reviens dans un moment.


----------



## M00rings (11 Août 2016)

Super duper !!!!
Merci à vous tous pour votre aide, les fichiers parasites ont disparus !

Jacques.


----------



## litobar71 (11 Août 2016)

La meilleure réponse  a été attribuée à .. ..


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (11 Août 2016)

Un :
*find /Volumes/"MUSIQUE" -name "._*" -exec ls -l {} +*

Te dira si tu as ces fichiers.
Puis
*find /Volumes/"MUSIQUE" -name "._*" -exec rm {} +*
Pour faire le nettoyage


----------



## macomaniac (11 Août 2016)

Oui, comme indiqué par *r e m y*  des fichiers commençant par *._* n'existent pas _de facto_ dans l'environnement OS X, mais se trouvent générés seulement lorsqu'on attache un périphérique, avec un volume d'un format "de type Windows" (*FAT-32*, par exemple, ou *exFAT*) recelant des fichiers en provenance d'OS X, à un PC : alors, pour l'environnement Windows, il se crée une dissociation entre la partie "corps du fichier" qui apparaît par exemple comme un *brol.JPG* et la partie métadonnées qui apparaît séparativement comme un micro fichier *._brol.JPG*.

Autant donc dire que chercher à supprimer spécifiquement des fichiers de méta-données de type *._brol.JPG* dans un environnement OS X où ils n'existent pas en mode séparatif équivaut à une chasse au _Dahu_. Raison pour laquelle «Onyx» (par exemple) ne permettait pas de les "_voir_" - puisqu'ils n'existent pas dans l'environnement OS X en tant qu'entités séparées.

C'est la raison pour laquelle le petit utilitaire *dot_clean* a été créé : il permet (si je puis m'exprimer ainsi) de supprimer des entités *._* dont on sait qu'elles n'existent pas (ha ! ha ! - ça sent les vacances, tout ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) en tant que fichiers séparés dans OS X tout en étant malgré tout quelque chose (plutôt que rien). Ce en opérant un « *merging* » (un fusionnement) de la méta-donnée (l'« ombre ») avec le « corps » du fichier, la liste retournée par l'option *verbose -v* faisant paraître à la fin une mention de la dépouille des suspects *._* seulement après qu'ils aient été littéralement oblitérés. En somme, l'opération est une espèce d'aplatissement de la métadonnée avec le fichier (immersion ou incorporation), lequel, devenu "corps simple" dans l'espace du volume du périphérique, se trouve affiché tout aussi simplement dans l'environnement Windows.


----------



## r e m y (12 Août 2016)

dot_clean! C'est celui que je cherchais hier sans pouvoir me remémorer son nom!

Merci Maco 

Il s'agit en effet de passer ces fichiers bicéphales (format AppleDouble, résurgence dans l'environnement UNIX des data_fork et resource_fork de MacOS 9 et antérieurs chers à Apple (1)) au format AppleSingle qui embarque les metadonnees au sein même du fichier plutôt que dans une sorte de side-car. 

(1) ce sont les data_fork et resource_fork qui sont chers à Apple... pas MacOS 9 et antérieurs!
Cela dit qu'est-ce qui n'est pas cher avec Apple???


----------

